# Colocerin



## opaque (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi everyone I am totally new to this site. I am a 53 year old female who has suffered from IBS since the ripe old age of 7! I had chronic diarreah for 10 years fromthe age of 30-40, then at 40 I had a hysterectomy and from that day on I've had chronic horrible constipation. Needless to say just like everyone else I have read about here, along with that came the excrutiating cramps, bloating, pain and everyday has been a living hell for me. Like all of you I have tried every prescription known to man, and everything over the counter and absolutely NOTHING has worked for me. I KNOW I am going to sound like a paid advertizer for this but Ihave got to scream this out loud to someone or I'll just explode. I sent for that product that I've seen online ,.................Colocerin. I got it in the mail a little over a week ago. Now the ad online says that it is guaranteed to wrok in 72 hours and I gotta tell you all . This product has changed my life in the last week. I got to tell you that I was TERRIFIED to try this product. I am sooo sensitive to bowel products I was terrified that I would start cramping ( again) and the cramping would hang on for days. I literally shook for a few hours after I got it inthe mail for fear of pain starting all over again. I finally got up the courage and took one capsule for the night. I flet nothing at all so I thought OK this isn't going to cause pain. Sooo I took the 2nd capsule the following morning . Still no cramps !!!!! amazing !!!by the 3rd morning I had this strange sensation ( strange for me at least ) , I felt a very gentle urge to have a BM , Yes, I said GENTLE ! I sat down on the toilet and had a very pain free large sized BM and I felt like I had fully evacuated !!!I am now on my 5th or 6th day on this stuff and it is nothing short of a miracle for me !I have a good sized BM once or twice a day ! No pain, no cramps , nothing! Plus my gut , my intestines and stomach actually feels like it's healing. Even my acid reflux is dying down. Please please try this stuff. I KNOW what all of you are suffering with. I was to the point of asking my surgeon for a colostomy bag ( which I know they wouldn't give me) , but since they say it's JUST IBS, I know they wouldn't have given me one. If you are as desperate as Ihave been my whole life, at least do yourself the favor of trying this. I know that perhaps it might not work as well for all of you, but you owe it to yourself to try it. Just at least try it cuz they have a money back guarantee andyways if it doesn't work for you !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 17015 (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm so tempted to try that stuff, however I don't trust anything that has clinical trials, hires models to give testimonies, and to add to it, isn't even approved by the FDA. These kinds of products are total scams. Maybe this one has worked for you, but I just don't trust it. It's very sad too because I'd love to find something that works and stop ordering generic Zelnorm from another country.


----------



## Steely (Nov 13, 2007)

There are times I think I would sell my soul to the devil himself just to get some relief from this IBS.The constant pain,bloating,terror of eating,depression because no one believes what you say.I just ordered this product and I'm going to try it.I have tried everything else.I just hope I have the positive results of the OP.


----------



## 17015 (Jul 6, 2005)

Please let us know. I want to hear from someone who has truely tried it.


----------



## Steely (Nov 13, 2007)

Should take about a week to get here.I'll keep you up to date on how it goes.Lord,please let it help.


----------



## opaque (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi again everyone, it's me the newbie. I've read the responses so far and I'm so surprised by the negative feelings that some have regarding my post. I am truly sorry that you feel so doen on trying something that's not a prescription from the medical field. I myself am a nurses assistant and also specialized in hospice care and ama first hand witness to what prescription drugs can do to a person. I am not saying that I don't use prescriptions, but Ihave also been to naturopatic MD's for many things. as a matter of fact regular MDs could not figure out what was wrong with me a few years ago and it was a naturopathic doctor ( MD) who actually believed my complaints and did something about it and has helped me tremendously with natural thyroid supplements as apposed to synthetic ones. Where is it you suppose many prescriptions come from? Plants and herbs!Many members of my family are doctors and nurses and surgeons and I have had in depth talks with them regarding this subject. My neice is studying to be a pharmacist and I got the score right from her mouth !!!!!!I hope that those of you who read my post from a few days ago will give this a try. It is helping me so much I just can't thank God enough that I found this product. I found this website under "alternative medicine" so I assumed that there was more openmindedness regarding trying new things. All I can say is I'm sorry you feel so negatively about this, but for those ofyou willing to try someting non prescription, I pray that you have the positive results that I'm having !


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

This is so strange, I just posted on the general ibs board. Their return and refund practices are a rip off. Don't get me wrong - if it works for you GREAT. If it doesn't make sure you return the 1st bottle within 14 days or they charge you $49. If they send out a 2nd bottle (auto ship every 30 days) they charge you another $49 and WILL NOT refund your money even if you send it back. Call their 800 number to cancel immediately if you do not want more. They have an unsatisfactory rating with the better business bureau.


----------



## 17015 (Jul 6, 2005)

That is what I'm talking about, that type of company is a total scam. I'm open for alternative medicine, especially natural medicine, but not if it comes from a company who says right on their website "The individuals shown are paid models, and not necessarily NSL customers.". I really wish it would work but I don't trust that type of company.


----------



## Steely (Nov 13, 2007)

I have no problem taking natural remedies and herbal supplements.I have tried everything and I don't hold a lot of hope that anything could actually work.Also I did not order from the colocerin website.I can't afford 49$ for the medicine.I went to Health Center for Better Living and purchased Colon Helper,same ingredients 6 dollars.S&H .99cents.It hasn't arrived yet but when it does I'm gonna try it.That's the best I can do.


----------



## opaque (Nov 14, 2007)

I didn't order it direct from the thatsite either because Ididn't want to be charged the money every month if it didn't work out. so I went to a website that carried the product, but only send it out one bottle at a time after you order and pay for it online !


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Opaque, I'm glad you found something that works. I just would like to hear from others who have had good results. For me, I've tried many products (natural ones) that I thought were god-sends. They worked for a few months and then stopped working. That is the complaint from many of us IBS-C'ers.


----------



## Steely (Nov 13, 2007)

Well,I took one pill yesterday morning,you're supposed to take two,and when I got up this morning I spent 45 minutes on the toilet in terrible pain.It must be too strong for me.Since then I have stomach pain and just general discomfort. I think thats just being stressed out because I'll probably miss Thanksgiving with my family due to this.Just like I miss everything else in my life.







I guess I'll just,I don't know what to do.


----------



## opaque (Nov 14, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear that it has caused you such discomfort , truly I am. I know I'm always terrified to try new products because of that very reason. I have ( just like everyone here) been through hell and back with this IBS, this is one monster of a condition and I am so relieved to have found this site. when you suffer from IBS it's not something that you can talk to just anyone about , I mean who wants to hear about your poo problems, right. I too have lost so muchof my life activities to IBS and I completely understand how it effects EVERY are of your life. Ihave missed more work and social a nd family events than I can even count and I hate it. It takes over your life and everything revolves around it. I am continuing to take this product along with 1/2 tablespoon of mineral oil every day. Ihave been using mineral oil for over a year now and it has helped somewhat. I have a section of my colon ( 6 inches ) that doesn't function and all my stool gets "stuck " there. Not one of the specialists I've seen think it noteworthy enough to take that portion of my bowel out . but then they're not the ones who have to live with this, so why on earth would they care right?Can you tell me how many capsules you took?I am taking 1 capsule one morning, and then 2 the next and so on. I think it's a matter of finding the right balance for your own system . I know also that manyproducts Ihave taken have only lasted for so long and then they stop working. As long as this product is working for me I'm gonna go for it. I have felt regular for the first time in my life , and as long as I can stay on this, I'm gonna keep on keeping on !


----------



## gogo2325 (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:from Steely:"Well, I took one pill yesterday morning,you're supposed to take two,and when I got up this morning I spent 45 minutes on the toilet in terrible pain.It must be too strong for me.Since then I have stomach pain and just general discomfort.I think thats just being stressed out because I'll probably miss Thanksgiving with my family due to this.Just like I miss everything else in my life. I guess I'll just,I don't know what to do."Hi Steely (and all):I am Dianna and I am a lifelong IBS sufferer. That quote, Steely, broke my heart because I feel so badly for all of us. The pain, fatigue, embarrassment, confusion, hopelessness, etc.For a long time, I, too, was terrified of eating - I associated eating with extraordinary pain and intestinal spasms so I just stopped eating. Eventually, at 25, I was 88 pounds (I am 5'5"). That summer I was taken to the hospital for dehydration/exhaustion and, random, gall bladder removal. I will never forget the doctor sitting on my bed the next morning wanting to discuss "my problem" with me. He thought I was an anorexic when the truth of the matter was that I would have KILLED to have been able to eat something but the pain in my stomach wouldn't let me. I was so hungry but the pain was too great.Over the years, so many doctors, so many drugs. You name it, I tried it and NONE of them worked. I have had probes and cameras stuck up me as well as put down my throat many times and it was so horrible.I finally found a doctor who listened to me and after some experimentation, we came up with a drug cocktail of Paxil (to calm my nerves-I was so afraid of the pain that I would become anxious and nervous thinking about it and would then make myself sick - a vicious circle) and BellaDonna to stop my intestinal spasming. I was always doubled over. The sensation was like being kicked in the gut and having the wind knocked out of you but that sensation never went away. The only time I felt relief was when I was sleeping.Anyway, these drugs have worked brilliantly for me. I can eat whatever I want and I am so happy to say that I now weigh 120 pounds and, finally, have a normal life. I still have my bad days though (like today) but nothing, at all, like it used to be.While those are the pros; there are several cons. The Paxil and Belladonna cause dependence and the withdrawal (even if I miss a dose by a few minutes) is unbearable. No one told me about their withdrawal and dependence when I was prescribed these meds 5 years ago. So, while I can now eat and am mostly pain free, I am now a drug addict. But, I have to have these drugs because, without them, I know I wouldn't have any quality of life and the unbearable pain will return. Another con is that Belladonna causes birth defects and I really want to have a baby. So, in order to have a healthy baby, I will have to get off of the belladonna and the pain will return.







Lord.But still, I must say that despite all of the cons, I am very grateful for these drugs because I am able to live a happy, mostly pain free life. I would never want to go back to my life before them and experience the pain that I had to endure. I was very suicidal during that time; I couldn't bear the pain any longer. These drugs saved my life because I was at the end of my rope. So many drugs but NONE of them worked. FINALLY, this cocktail worked for me.This is my story and I hope it helps someone out there.God bless all of you.Dianna


----------

